

Photo-blogging Site DailyBooth Raises $1 Million - breck
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2009/10/19/photo-blogging-site-dailybooth-raises-1-million/

======
vaksel
How can it have 6 million monthly active unique users, when

Compete shows them having only 144K uniques:
<http://siteanalytics.compete.com/dailybooth.com/>

Quantcast shows only 15K uniques in USA:
<http://www.quantcast.com/dailybooth.com>

Why such a huge discrepancy?

~~~
joshu
Does anyone know how Compete and Quantcast get their data?

~~~
matt1
I think they have people to install their browser toolbars, which monitor the
sites they visit. Their statisticians then extrapolate the trends to the
entire population.

------
seldo
It seems as the market for content-creation expands, there is room for
infinitely more products simply by taking the mid-point of any two existing
products. e.g. Twitter, the mid-point of blogging and IRC. Tumblr, the mid-
point of blogging and Twitter. And now DailyBooth, the mid-point of Twitter
and Flickr (?). There's also 12seconds.tv, the mid-point of Twitter and
YouTube, but I think that's a really stupid idea (Robo.to is also in that
space).

So logically, the next product should be the mid-point of Twitter and email...
oh, Google Wave.

~~~
rms
A description of DailyBooth that I like is 4chan with completely different
context.

So I wonder what other applications can be created from changing the context.
Hacker News is reddit with a different context.

------
joshu
Congrats to Dailybooth! (I'm in too, but only for a little.)

------
hussong
Kudos to Ryan and Jon!

When I first looked at DailyBooth, I thought: "OK, it's Twitter with pictures,
so what?". It wasn't until I saw the growth and love of their user base that I
realized how much potential they have.

And respect to Ryan, who spent the summer in the engine room keeping the site
up through tremendous growth.

------
coffeemug
Congrats, Ryan! Your product is pretty awesome, I'm really looking forward to
seeing where you take it next!

------
josefresco
"WSJ: How do you plan to make money?

Mr. Wheatley: Scaling is the most important thing at the moment."

This is not criticism on DailyBooth but the answer above is basically a "we
have no idea" and it amazes me that I and everyone here on HN kill themselves
to build in legitimate business models into their apps and there are still
folks who get funding who (seemingly) have no plan at all.

Or is the revenue idea super secret?

~~~
dschobel
If you're going to edit his response you should say as much.

The full response (which actually sketches some ideas) was:

Mr. Wheatley: _Scaling is the most important thing at the moment. We have a
few ideas around media-based businesses, premium offerings and offline
distribution like photo-printing._

------
jmtame
Just a reminder, DailyBooth.com is a YC summer 09 company, and hiring PHP
hackers right now. Their growth looks to be faster than Twitter's at an
absolute relative rate.

------
eam
I've been trying out DailyBooth for about a month now. I like it. As a common
user, and not a celebrity, I find dailybooth more valuable than twitter. I
guess "a picture is worth a thousand words."

~~~
hussong
I'd say a picture is worth a thousand words for person perception and
impression formation. It takes a dozen tweets to figure out if you like
someone, but only a few milliseconds of seeing his or her face. DailyBooth
leverages that very well for dedicated community interaction.

------
lrzhou
Congrats guys. You certainly deserve it!

------
revorad
This could easily grow into a dating business.

------
leif
go team

good luck Ryan!

------
adityakothadiya
curious to know what's their business model, or will be?

------
c00p3r
This is a classical example of a typical startup - simple and obvious idea -
instant photos, instead of texting. But I think this will not last long.

For example, an easy, deep integrated tool for upload photos right from mobile
phones (they have a 3-5 megapixel cams nowadays) seems like next step in that
direction, and Nokia's Ovi might gain the ground very fast.

Anyway, they probably should think about mobile apps to evolve.

~~~
axod
Also how do you really make much money at it?

Seems like something facebook/twit could easily add as a simple feature.

~~~
zaidf
Simply adding a feature is very different from the feature taking off and
allowing for a community to form. The latter is not as guaranteed--no matter
how big you are.

Biggest example is classifieds. People thought facebook could take on
Craigslist overnight. Didn't happen. Facebook Classifieds for the most part
failed.

~~~
axod
I think that's for different reasons though. Facebook is about communication
with friends, and allowing for quick and easy photo blogging fits well with
that.

Personally, I don't want to look at classifieds on facebook, because it's not
really a 'community' type of thing to do.

